# Todays 2nd Newbie



## Domino (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey you lot, hope your all well !
Looks great here, can see a wealth of knowledge in the mist.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome Domino and enjoy the site.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, you have great insight, you will do well here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Domino (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome.
Currently studying in Samuel Kwok WC under Sifu Rigby.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 14, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to this awesome group.


----------



## Domino (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks you lot, I appreciate it !


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard!  Good to have you!

Daniel


----------



## Domino (May 3, 2009)

Thanks,
only recently wanted to get my own equipment.
have a couple of wall bags now and a dummy on the way.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 3, 2009)

Hello  Welcome


----------



## just2kicku (May 3, 2009)

Welcome, look forward to your posting!


----------



## Domino (May 27, 2009)

Thanks v.much for the warm welcomes still coming in !
I bust my wall bag already hehe, my bad, possibly over filled


----------



## Tensei85 (May 27, 2009)

Hey Domino,

Welcome to MT! How long have you been studying Wing Chun under Master Kwok?


----------



## Domino (May 27, 2009)

I have been studying for approximately 8 months.Really enjoying it.
What does your signature mean please? I cant make it out.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 27, 2009)

Hey Domino,

That's great! glad you enjoy the training.


The sig: (full) 


&#27185;&#33457;&#29923;&#22312;&#39128;&#38646; &#36825;&#24754;&#20937;&#30340;&#39118;&#26223;
&#38271;&#34966;&#25381;&#19981;&#21435;&#19968;&#29983;&#20992;&#20809;&#21073;&#24433;

ying hua ban zai piao ling zhe bei liang de feng jing
chang xiu hui bu qu yi sheng dao guan jian ying

Cherry flowers(petals) adrift this sorrowful scene
These long sleeves cannot dispel a lifetime of the light of blades and the shadow of swords


----------



## Tensei85 (May 27, 2009)

Originally I only took the last half of the song but to make more since I added the first half as well.


----------



## Domino (May 28, 2009)

Thank you.
Quite beautiful words.
Do you train wing chun ?


----------



## Tensei85 (May 28, 2009)

Hey Domino,
yea actually I've trained Wing Chun for 13 years now via Moy Yat lineage & Ip Ching lineage.


----------



## Domino (May 29, 2009)

Thats great, hope I am too after 13 years, much higher knowledge than yellow belt though


----------



## MBuzzy (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## Domino (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you  sir !


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Michael


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Domino (Jun 1, 2009)

Cheers guys !


----------



## MasterWright (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome Domino!


----------



## Domino (Jun 2, 2009)

Still learning in here, but thank you !


----------

